# Antique Deere tractor auction, Nov 13, 2004, Belleville, IL



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

More than 20 tractors, plus parts. Here is a link:

http://www.dennispolk.com/media/pdf_files/Heberer.pdf


----------

